# Surprise pregnancy!



## AbbieB23 (Sep 27, 2022)

[*Note*: this thread was split away from another pregnancy announcment here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/wasn’t-expecting-to-be-posting-this-news-again…surprise-pregnancy.100903/ ] 

Hello!
I came on here looking for some advice/support. I recently found out I’m pregnant really early on and just read your story, mine was unplanned and my predicted HBA1C is currently 78 and then I’ve been reading online what a high one means I’m terms of the baby and I’ve been petrified now. I am getting it under control I’ve had site issues not absorbing, my first appointment is on 29th so hopefully I’ll know more then but it’s been quite a scary time trying to handle this information and worried about complications so it’s really nice to read your story. Hopefully I get the same luck as you and that everything will be ok.


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

Welcome @AbbieB23 and congratulations on your pregnancy   Even though your pregnancy wasn’t planned, you’ve done an important thing - getting an appointment sorted. Have you got the special high dose folic acid ok?

What pump are you on? Non-absorbing sites are a pain. What body area are you using? Sometimes a change of area and/or cannula can help a lot.


----------



## AbbieB23 (Sep 27, 2022)

Inka said:


> Welcome @AbbieB23 and congratulations on your pregnancy   Even though your pregnancy wasn’t planned, you’ve done an important thing - getting an appointment sorted. Have you got the special high dose folic acid ok?
> 
> What pump are you on? Non-absorbing sites are a pain. What body area are you using? Sometimes a change of area and/or cannula can help a lot.


Hi  yes I’ve got the folic acid from the doctors so started that straight away. I’m currently not on a pump my hospital have said they are under staffed so at the moment they can’t role out putting anyone on pumps. Currently injecting in my stomach and long acting in my legs both are quite lumpy just hoping I can be seen more frequently now as hadn’t been seen for 2 years during the Covid back log.


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

Great you’ve got the folic acid   Sorry, I assumed you were on a pump when you said “sites” (I have a pump). Yes, poor absorption from injection sites is a real pain. I sometimes used my bum and arms and widened my tummy area a bit. I’m a bit of a wimp for injecting in my bum but others here use it for basal and are happy with it.

Now you’re pregnant you should be seen much more often. My last pregnancy was pre-Covid so things might be a little different but I was seen every two weeks, alternating between my hospital team and my local midwife. In late pregnancy I saw my hospital team every two weeks. You’ll also get extra scans and eye checks and be well looked after


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 27, 2022)

Congratulations!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 28, 2022)

AbbieB23 said:


> Hello!
> I came on here looking for some advice/support. I recently found out I’m pregnant really early on and just read your story, mine was unplanned and my predicted HBA1C is currently 78 and then I’ve been reading online what a high one means I’m terms of the baby and I’ve been petrified now. I am getting it under control I’ve had site issues not absorbing, my first appointment is on 29th so hopefully I’ll know more then but it’s been quite a scary time trying to handle this information and worried about complications so it’s really nice to read your story. Hopefully I get the same luck as you and that everything will be ok.


Congratulations and try not to panic. 

You e got your appointment so that’s something.

Can you use your arms? I don’t use mine loads as that’s where the libres go but it helps even to use them once every few days and as @Inka said any bum or back bits you can reach too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 3, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @AbbieB23 

I’ve split your posts away into a thread of their own so that responses to you don’t get tangled up with @merrymunky ’s thread 

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Try not to get too worried by the horror stories you’ve read. We’ve had lots of successful pregnancies on the forum with beautiful bouncing babies as a result. It is a big ask, and the guidelines they set are pretty tough, but it’s more possible now to have a happy healthy pregnancy with T1 than ever in history.

Sorry you’ve been caught in the covid backlog. Hopefully you’ll get a bit more attention now that you are expecting. Plus tech and gadgets to help like a CGM (which should be made available to all pregnant women under new guidelines).

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------

